# Great Natural Oil Finish



## chrisstef

Im all for the uses of the hemp plant, underutilized in my opinion. Thanks for the review but expect it would come from vancouver, the probably have plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Dusty56

WOW , I never knew that this existed…a little research states that it has extraordinary healing properties including fighting existing cancer cells…..Thanks for sharing this with us : )
Learn something new everyday !!


----------



## JohnGray

Where can you buy this in the United States?


----------



## Dusty56

*JG*, are you referring to the specific product or Hemp Oil in general ?
I got the latter for consumption and possible health benefits from Amazon : )
Warnings
For optimal freshness, keep refrigerated. Use within 8-12 weeks of opening. Freezing extends shelf life. To conserve EFAs, don't fry with hemp oil.

Has mild nutty flavor.


----------



## JohnGray

Dusty thanks for the reply. I'm looking for the oil to be used as a wood finish.


----------



## Dusty56

*JG* , it's probably one in the same oil with a fancy label…Just like Mineral oil and butcher block oil : )
One is $2 a pint and the other is $11…LOL


----------



## willmego

I'd like to give it a try, anybody have a good source at the cheapest price?


----------



## raydizzle

hows the progress on the hemp oil going
I'm planning on maybe using this instead of tung oil on a few furniture projects


----------



## JohnGray

I'm stil lookin' too. Anybody?????


----------



## Dusty56

*"alternative to Tung Oil. "* Are we talking about pure Tung Oil or processed T.oil that has dryers , etc. in it ?

"refresh their used board with any sort of *vegetable oil* later and their is no worry about compatibility."
Vegetable oils become rancid over time , and shouldn't be used on cutting boards.
How long does the oil take to dry and does it build up in layers to create different sheens / glosses ? 
Does it get tacky and collect dust , etc.?
Thank you : )


----------



## Walwoodwork

Raydizzle,
I have not used hemp oil on a furniture projects so I really can't offer an opinion. Logically it should be similar to linseed oil, but that is just a guess.

Dusty 56
pure tung oil is very nice but I did not have good luck with it. It got sticky and quickly developed a skin that made it a pain to use.

Yes your basic vegetable oil can go rancid, but I say vegetable oil to reduce the chance that someone will poison themselves but using a toxic or semi-toxic furniture polish to make their boards nice again.
The oil dries fairly quickly, I only put on two coats so can't say how much sheen will build up, and haven't had a problem with tacky or dust collection.
I have sold and given away dozens of cutting boards in the last year of two and had no unhappy customers.

You can order Hemp Oil from Homestead House Paints in Toronto Ontario Canada. I have no idea if it can be shipped to foreign countries.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the info and have a great weekend : )


----------

